# A short piano piece



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Just had a go at writing something for piano. Not promising anything good, I've no idea what I'm doing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/kimjonggenerator%2Funtitled

Piano is all sampled using Native Instruments Acoustic Piano, because my actual piano playing ability is pretty abysmal. Some of the notes cut out a bit early since I put it into mp3 format and I'm not really sure why but it'll do.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

The most clear problem of this forum - from my point of view - is not writing any repy/comment to a work.
This thread is viewed a lot and assuming that %50 of viewers listened your piece, no single line of comment.. not justice.

Coming back to your piece, the first measures make me think if this could be re arranged for a piano duet ? 
Melody at 1:12 could be treated solely and developed for another piece - great.

Best wishes, good luck.


----------

